

If You Can Solve These, You Are As Smart As The World's Smartest Teenagers - ogdoad
http://www.businessinsider.com/if-you-can-solve-these-math-problems-you-are-as-smart-as-the-worlds-smartest-teenagers-2013-5#this-was-a-rather-straightforward-easy-word-problem-for-inderjit-kaur-16-4

======
endersshadow
As smart? No. As familiar with the level of math they're at? Yes.

------
lenjaffe
I think I can solve one ofthem!

